# Help needed! First aquascape



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

Referred to this site numerous times over the past few weeks as some of the information I've found has proved invaluable. However, I'm wondering if there's anyone out there who can help. I'm currently cycling my first 64l aquascaped tank using:

Interpet fish box 64l
Fluval 106 canister filter
Ada powersand
Ada aquasoil malaya
2x standard interpet daylight bulb
Custom 15w t8 bulb

Started my cycle 2 weeks ago today and planted moderately with DHG but as yet my ammonia is staying around 3ppm, no sign of nitrites and around 30ppm nitrate (I am currently ei dosing). I'm also running the fluval 88g pressurised co2 system. Lights are on for 10 hours a day and co2 comes on 1 hour before lights on and goes off at lights out. 

Two weeks since planting and I have seen no growth from the DHG so I was wondering whether this may be because I have used the normal grain size aquasoil instead of the powder type? If anyone has had success in doing a full DHG carpet in normal aquasoil, then tips and advice would be hugely appreciated!

Many thanks, 

  Mike


----------



## tim (14 Apr 2014)

Hi mike, normally first couple of weeks the plant will put roots down and will be adjusting to underwater life, I've found hairgrass slow to get going.


----------



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

Thanks for your reply! So the DHG should be ok in the normal grain size aquasoil? Had a horrible feeling I was going to have to take it out and replace it!


----------



## tim (14 Apr 2014)

michael woods said:


> Thanks for your reply! So the DHG should be ok in the normal grain size aquasoil? Had a horrible feeling I was going to have to take it out and replace it!


As long as your co2 and flow/ distribution is spot on the substrate really doesn't matter.


----------



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

Well I'm running a fluval 88g pressurised co2 at 1bps but the flow from the fluval 106 was pretty poor so I added a koralia 900 power head to help get the water moving in a circular rotation. So I guess it's just a waiting game for my tank to eventually cycle and for the DHG to send it's roots out?


----------

